# WOW!! Check Out This Maltese Calendar!!



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Edie sent me a calendar for Christmas. Best calendar I've ever seen!!! 

For those who already have a new calendar for 2010, you may want another, as it's not only heart warming, and beautiful,
75% of profits go directly to AMA Rescue Funds!!! 

This is, by far and away, the BEST calendar I've seen. And yep, we have breeders, and rescues in there. :chili: 

*HERE'S THE COVER

[attachment=60282:Calendar1.jpg]

SECOND PAGE

[attachment=60283:Calendar2.jpg]

INSIDE THE CALENDAR. GOSH, I LOVE THIS, AND AM SO GETTING INVOLVED NEXT YEAR. THEY HAVE THE LITTLE HEADS OF THE BIRTHDAY DOGS,
ON THE DATE OF THEIR BIRTHDAY, AND ADOPTIONS

[attachment=60284:Calendar3.jpg]

LOOK AT ALL THE PUPS. EACH MONTH IS FILLED WITH THEM ~ :wub: 

[attachment=60285:Calendar4.jpg]

LAST PAGE POSTS THE NAMES OF THE PROUD PARENTS, AND KIDS. I LOVE THIS CALENDAR. EVERY DIME, OTHER THAN COST, IS GOING TO AMA RESCUE

[attachment=60286:Calendar5.jpg]
*


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Great calendar,Deb, how do we get one? :biggrin:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh, I definitely want one! Details please?


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Is it the NMR calendar? If it is, you can get it on thier web site.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks for posting this Deb. The gal that makes these just gets better every year. All of the dogs are from another Maltese online group but she would be happy to have others dogs pics on there next year too. She didnt have enough this year and didnt fill the pages as full as normal. 
I love the way she did the calender this year and not sure if you can read it, but under each pic it says "Loved By and then the person. All the proceeds this year are going to AMA rescue and with the amount of kids (expensive ones) we have helped this year we do need to refill the pot. LOL 
There is also a Rainbow Bridge page with the dogs that have passed this passed year or if you just wish to memorialize one from the past. It has a wonderful poem on it and it always brings tears and especially if one of yours is on it. Its a wonderful way to remember them though. I have all my past calender from the years I have been getting them, I just cant throw them out.
The calenders are $20.00 a piece and well worth it. You can email Sharon at [email protected] and she does have a paypal account if you want to do that. Or, you can mail her the check for the calender to: Sharon Binger, 3015 NE 86th St.,Vancouver, Washington 98665
If anyone is interested next year in getting in on having there dog pics on the calender, we can get that going too.
The front of the calender this year has Hope and Minnie and Bonnie on it. The three old gals that came out of Lancaster and lived to tell about it. Let me know if you have any other questions. And thanks for your support. Hugs,Edie


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Dec 30 2009, 08:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868353


> Is it the NMR calendar? If it is, you can get it on thier web site.[/B]



Nope, it's not NMR's calendar. It's from a lovely lady, who donates her time, and ALL profits go to the rescue of her choice.

This year it's for AMA Rescue ~ :chili: 

So here's where to order, this most lovely, of calendars. 

[email protected]


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

What a wonderful person to do this. Beautiful calendar. Great idea.


Tina


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Awwww,that is so neat! She's been through so much,Hope is such an appropriate name for her. I'd love a callendar too. I love looking at all those sweet little faces...


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

This is so special, what a beautiful memento to treasure in years to come, also.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Beauty. I'm getting one, too. Thanks.
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

What a great calendar and a great cause. :wub: :wub:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Oh my, it's Sharon doing this ? Too bad she could not continue her own rescue (Pacific Maltese Rescue). She was great.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (MalteseJane @ Jan 4 2010, 03:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869757


> Oh my, it's Sharon doing this ? Too bad she could not continue her own rescue (Pacific Maltese Rescue). She was great.[/B]



I know her name is Sharon, and assume her last name is Binger? Oh, I've heard wonderful things about her. She gives, and gives.

I was surprised at the excellent quality of this calendar. It is soooo awesome!!

I'm sure it's the same gal, you are speaking of. I hope to get to know her some day. :wub:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

That is amazing! I got tears in my eyes just looking at the pictures posted. I will definitely be getting one! What a wonderful cause to support.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

QUOTE (MalteseJane @ Jan 4 2010, 12:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869757


> Oh my, it's Sharon doing this ? Too bad she could not continue her own rescue (Pacific Maltese Rescue). She was great.[/B]



Yes, It is the same Sharon who had Pacific Maltese Rescue and she is who got me started in rescue. I drove to Oregon years ago (6) and picked up 3 rescues from her. I kept one and a friend of mine took the other two that needed to be homed together. My little guy Toby is the one I got from Sharon. Sharon is now fostering for AMA and she is the one that flew to L.A. with her daughter to pick up Minne and Bonnie. So she has the other two old gals that were in Lancaster A.C., like Hope was. I love Sharon..


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I just talked to Sharon and she said she will take calender orders till 2-1-10. I am sure most of you already have your calenders, but if you want one she will print until Feb 1st. Thanks to those that have purchased one. Hugs,Edie


----------

